# błąd emerge przy instalacjii

## spidi

witam próbuje właśnie zainstalować gentoo wcześniej siedziałem na debianie. Wyskakuje mi błąd po próbie emerge --sync 

wskazujący na błędy w make.conf. 

co znaczy  No closing quotation?

```

emerge --sync

"/etc/portage/make.conf", line 26: No closing quotation

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.4/emerge", line 50, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/main.py", line 1157, in emerge_main

    action=myaction, args=myfiles, opts=myopts)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    return result(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 2381, in load_emerge_config

    **portage._native_kwargs(kwargs))

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/__init__.py", line 594, in create_trees

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.4/emerge", line 50, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/main.py", line 1157, in emerge_main

    action=myaction, args=myfiles, opts=myopts)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    return result(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/_emerge/actions.py", line 2381, in load_emerge_config

    **portage._native_kwargs(kwargs))

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/__init__.py", line 594, in create_trees

    env=env, eprefix=eprefix)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 358, in __init__

    expand=make_conf, recursive=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/__init__.py", line 659,

in getconfig

    recursive=False) or {})

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/portage/util/__init__.py", line 743,

in getconfig

    val = _unicode_decode(lex.get_token())

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/shlex.py", line 93, in get_token

    raw = self.read_token()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/shlex.py", line 169, in read_token

    raise ValueError("No closing quotation")

ValueError: No closing quotation

  GNU nano 2.5.3          File: /etc/portage/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=bonnell mtune=bonnel -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mfpmath=$CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE and USE_EXPAND flags that were used for

# buidling in addition to what is provided by the profile.

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

----------

## gryf

niezamknięty cudzysłów. dokładnie w linii 26 w /etc/portage/make.conf

----------

## spidi

jak to niezamknięty cudzysłów ?? to jak go zamknąć ??

plik ma 17 linijek

----------

## gryf

Może i ma 17 linijek, ale błąd masz w tej linii:

```
CFLAGS="-march=bonnell mtune=bonnel -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -mfpmath=$CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 
```

----------

